# Mutsu Mizuho & Karate Kenpo



## OldKarateGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

Just in the interests of keeping this forum going...
I have read about an early karate practitioner named Mutsu Mizuho. He apparently wrote a most detailed book on karate in the early 30's, but eventually just sort of faded away. it is supposedly one of the most detailed and in-depth books on early karate. The original was Japanese language only. There was also a Japanese-language only reprint in modern times, and a man named Joe Swift may have been translating this work into English. I'll post a couple of links to more information about Mizuho and his book.
Anyone out there know anything else? Are there any styles which might use the book. I tried emailing Mr Swift without success. 

http://www.seinenkai.com/articles/swift/art-mutsu3.html

http://seinenkai.com/articles/swift/swift-tidbits4.html


----------



## chinto (Feb 26, 2013)

I would love to read a Translation of it to English.. sorry I do not read either Konji, or hitagona or kitagona (SP? BOTH) or even Romangi  or speak Japanese, so a translation would be needed!


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 27, 2013)

I tried to find something online, but those article links are about the only good source of info that I found.  Have you tried contacting Charles Goodin (Hawaii Karate Museum) for more information?  He has alot of those old books and some of them have been scanned and he might be able to answer more specific questions for you.

http://seinenkai.com/


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try that. I still see Joe Swift's name on the occasional article, although most are dated now. I'm sure that translating such a detailed book would be difficult, but there seem to hints and suggestions that he is translating the original text Japanese to English.


----------

